# UK - Wing chun



## morgan8311 (Jun 7, 2015)

I am a 17 year old male, wanting to start a martial art. I have decided on Wing chun and think it suits me best. I am not too confident and at least for a while will have private lessons, i was wondering if having one 2 hour lesson a week is enough to progress at a reasonable pace? (with home practice too) I am also having private parkour/gymnastics classes. I would have two 1 hour lessons but the location is only available on one day. 

Thank you.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 7, 2015)

morgan8311 said:


> I am a 17 year old male, wanting to start a martial art. I have decided on Wing chun and think it suits me best. I am not too confident and at least for a while will have private lessons, i was wondering if having one 2 hour lesson a week is enough to progress at a reasonable pace? (with home practice too) I am also having private parkour/gymnastics classes. I would have two 1 hour lessons but the location is only available on one day.
> 
> Thank you.



Welcome along. Depends on the individual and learning curve. With private lessons I would think would be a good thing. However if you are in a class of absolute beginners, things may overlap. Two lessons a week I would think be a minimum. Personally I am useless with WC, but the confidence thing would be addressed with a good Sifu. All the best with it


----------

